# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Calcolo imu non dovuto, compenso?

## BRICIOLA

Ho calcolato per un cliente l'imu. Risultato non deve versare nulla. Secondo voi devo chiedere il compenso per il calcolo imu, anche se a zero? Come posso giustificare al cliente il compenso, onde evitare la contestazioni fattura? Grazie a tutti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ho calcolato per un cliente l'imu. Risultato non deve versare nulla. Secondo voi devo chiedere il compenso per il calcolo imu, anche se a zero? Come posso giustificare al cliente il compenso, onde evitare la contestazioni fattura? Grazie a tutti.

  Che vuol dire "come posso giustificare al cliente il compenso"???  :EEK!:  
Non hai lavorato per sapere che non doveva pagare? Cos'altro devi fare ?  :Confused:

----------


## BRICIOLA

Praticamente gli presento la fattura con scritto " calcolo imu" puo' andare bene?

----------


## adrex

curiosità...ma quanto di faresti dare per il calcolo dell'IMU?
se vuoi rispondimi anche in privato ;-)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> curiosità...ma quanto di faresti dare per il calcolo dell'IMU?
> se vuoi rispondimi anche in privato ;-)

  Se glielo devo fare per meno di 50 euro, tanto vale glielo faccio gratis; ma siccome mi pare di ricordare che babbo Natale non esiste ..... a te le conclusioni. 
Tu li fai gratis ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## revisor

> Se glielo devo fare per meno di 50 euro, tanto vale glielo faccio gratis; ma siccome mi pare di ricordare che babbo Natale non esiste ..... a te le conclusioni. Tu li fai gratis ?

  50 euro solo per il calcolo! :EEK!: ...beati voi!.Dalle mie parti alcuni Caf chiedono 30 euro per il 730(studiato e predisposto da loro)...

----------


## Cherie

A me per l'ici chiedevano 44,99 € fatturate e probabilmente sarà lo stesso per l'IMU. 
Resta il fatto che se anche non c'è da pagare l'IMU, il calcolo va fatto e il lavoro va retribuito.

----------


## adrex

> Se glielo devo fare per meno di 50 euro, tanto vale glielo faccio gratis; ma siccome mi pare di ricordare che babbo Natale non esiste ..... a te le conclusioni. 
> Tu li fai gratis ?

  seeee 50 euro...qua se domandi anche solo 20 euro ti guardano male...poichè per molti clienti tutto è dovuto!Mi sa che mi devo trasferire a Catania!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 50 euro solo per il calcolo!...beati voi!.Dalle mie parti alcuni Caf chiedono 30 euro per il 730(studiato e predisposto da loro)...

  E allora, che andassero al caf, no?  :Wink:    

> seeee 50 euro...qua se domandi anche solo 20 euro ti guardano male...poichè per molti clienti tutto è dovuto!Mi sa che mi devo trasferire a Catania!

  Io parlo per me, non di Catania. Anche a Catania trovi sicuramente qualcuno che ti guarda storto (e sono la maggioranza). E vanno tutti a....l caf !!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## vincenzo.mina

io ho fatto calcolo Imu per cliente con 12 "seconde case" ( tra negozi C/1 , magazzini e seconde abitazioni locate )..., 
ovviamente con compilazione F24 ...., indovinate quanto ho chiesto?? 
RISPOSTA: 20 euro! ( chiaramente con fattura)

----------


## Niccolò

> io ho fatto calcolo Imu per cliente con 12 "seconde case" ( tra negozi C/1 , magazzini e seconde abitazioni locate )..., 
> ovviamente con compilazione F24 ...., indovinate quanto ho chiesto?? 
> RISPOSTA: 20 euro! ( chiaramente con fattura)

  Al netto dell'IVA, si parla di neanche 1,40 ad immobile. 
A questo punto è preferibile lavorare gratis, almeno si evita di sentirsi offrire 5 per un modello Unico.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io ho fatto calcolo Imu per cliente con 12 "seconde case" ( tra negozi C/1 , magazzini e seconde abitazioni locate )..., 
> ovviamente con compilazione F24 ...., indovinate quanto ho chiesto?? 
> RISPOSTA: 20 euro! ( chiaramente con fattura)

  Complimentoni .....!!! Fossi in te, mica lo andrei a dire in giro .... mi vergognerei !!!!   

> Al netto dell'IVA, si parla di neanche 1,40 ad immobile.

  E le tasse, non gliele togli ??

----------


## Niccolò

> ...E le tasse, non gliele togli ??

  Se togli anche le imposte, non arrivi neanche a 1: non volevo infierire  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

